# Как переносите массаж при шейном остеохондрозе?



## Кристина1993 (20 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте, назначили массаж, нашла массажистку, сделала только 3 сеанса, после каждого мне плохо, первый день повышение АД, второй и третий внутречерепное давление, хожу еле еле, плыву, она говорит это норма, так как организм в шоке от такого кровообращения... Что скажете?


----------



## BlackND (21 Сен 2020)

на мой взгляд вопрос в технике массажа мне заходил хорошо только тот от которого я практически засыпал..от более жесткого меня наверное бог уберег.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Ходил 10 раз, стало лучше потом где-то через пару недель . Один раз сделала сильно, все разболелось и тоже кружило. Я об этом сказал массажистке, после этого она технику сильную убрала, оставили только мягкие и вытягивающие движения. Все зависит от специалиста, есть такие которые не прислушиваются к пациенту и гнут свою линию. А вообще после массажей нельзя активничать, даже неделю , две. Т.к. мышцы меняют тонус и им нужен покой. Гипертоникам неврологи не назначают массажи, общался , говорят много потом приходят с ещё большим давлением и тахикардией


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Сен 2020)

Меняйте массажиста.
 К высказываниям Стёпы относитесь как к сказкам.


----------



## Стёпа (22 Сен 2020)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Меняйте массажиста.
> К высказываниям Стёпы относитесь как к сказкам.


Что значит как к сказкам? Я говорю то, что говорил мне невролог и физиотерапевт, когда сам проходил назначения на физиопроцелуры и не более того!  Во первых давление физиотерапевт измеряете перед всеми назначениями, собирает анамнез  и уже после этого только разрешает делать или не делать массаж!  В любом случае если сомневается, то может уточнить у своего лечащего врача!


----------

